# Which "registered" name do you like best?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok I put registered in quotes because it is not actually a registered name, it is for an ILP. Which name do you like the best? 
"Westkante" is the German version of the area where I live.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

weee i win!
LOL!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like all of the names that were listed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention that enkelin von Gucci means granddaughter of Gucci, because she is the "granddaughter" of Triumph's Gucci.


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

I really like Bianka Enkelin von Gucci. It seems to flow together nicely when you say it.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What is ILP mean?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWhat is ILP mean?


I am assuming she means Indefinite Listing Privilege- see this website for an explanation:

http://www.showdog-magazine.com/Articles/ILP.htm


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Indefinite listing placement. *edit* privilege, always got that wrong!

That's where you don't have the dogs papers - send AKC $25, pictures of the dog and an explanation of why there's no papers (shelter dogs etc). If AKC decides it looks like a purebred, they send you a number where you can compete in anything but breed (conformation)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's interesting. I posted the question on a non-GSD forum first but then I posted it here because it wasn't getting a lot of responses, but on the other forum no one voted for "Bianka Talyn von Westkante " which has the most votes here!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That must be because we are GSD people..... Who knows. I too like Bianka Talyn 

So I must ask, I know where Bianca was bred so I guess I thought you had her AKC papers. I know you are not her first home so I can't remember if you got her from the breeder as a re-home or from the first owner. I know the breeder has right of first refusal in her contract so I assume she knows you have a dog she bred. So why the need to ILP?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWThat must be because we are GSD people..... Who knows. I too like Bianka Talyn
> 
> So I must ask, I know where Bianca was bred so I guess I thought you had her AKC papers.


It's kinda a long story and I'm not sure if I would be allowed to post it due to the board rules... PM me if you really want to hear it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's too late to edit my last post but in case anyone is really curious, there were issues with paperwork.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG. I didn't know you could do that!
Frodo could officially be Frodo von Baggins??????









I know what his Christmas present is this year!!!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockOMG. I didn't know you could do that!
> Frodo could officially be Frodo von Baggins??????
> 
> 
> ...


Yep you can get an ILP for any purebred dog (AKC recognized breeds) who is not eligible for regular registration, such as rescues or dogs whose parents were not AKC registered. You can then use the ILP number to be able to enter the dog in AKC events (not conformation). They must be spayed/neutered and you have to submit photos so they can assess if the dog is purebred. 
There are a few rules for naming though, such as you can't use any kennel name which is registered with AKC and you can only have a certain number of letters.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> and you can only have a certain number of letters.


This goes for regular AKC registry names too. You only get 36 letters. Well, there's a pilot program they're experimenting with, that if you pay extra $$, they'll give you 50 total letters. But generally, you only get so many letters to work with. Otherwise, can you just imagine the overly indulgent names we'd see? 

Heh heh,, I paid the extra for Meri's name (because her breeder's name is long and they asked that I use it in her registered name). It's pretty, but it's a mouthful. And I thought I exercised restraint --


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay so which one won?????? Curious minds here!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was waiting to see if the poll would get a few more 'stragglers' voting.








Well it looks like "Bianka Talyn von Westkante" got the most votes even if I factor in the votes from the other site I posted the poll on!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool that was my favorite one!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I asked my brother what he thought of the name. He said it sounded like a good name for a vampire LOL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, with those teeth...... and she does look good in costumes!!LOL!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWWell, with those teeth...... and she does look good in costumes!!LOL!!



"I vant to suck your blood!"



















Yep. Vampire sounds about right.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome teeth!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yikes!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWYikes!!


It looks scary, but that photo is actually Bianca reaching for a bully stick.







You can see the end of the stick at the far left.

Now if I can just teach her to make that face on cue, I won't have to worry about walking in the city at night anymore!


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

THAT is a fabulous photo! I would put it on the sign that says: I can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds, can you?

I have one of my Marcus while he is barking at me to throw his ball. It looks very much like that! LOL

BTW, Great name!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ILuv2TrackTHAT is a fabulous photo! I would put it on the sign that says: I can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds, can you?



I have this sign, which actually looks a bit like Bianca's expression:











I don't actually have this posted up anywhere, it's stored upstairs somewhere...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Could be twins!!!! 

A sign like that posted outside on a gate or door could end up causing all kinds of problems. I prefer the German Shepherds at play sign.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWCould be twins!!!!
> 
> A sign like that posted outside on a gate or door could end up causing all kinds of problems. I prefer the German Shepherds at play sign.


I'm not sure why a sign like that would be any more of a problem than the ones saying "I can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds..." The sign does not say there is an aggressive dog, it doesn't say 'beware' or anything, or even actually say that there is a dog on the property... Like I said though I don't have it put up anywhere, it's stored away.

I do have "beware of dog" signs on my gates however, but they have a drawing of a dog. In my state if a person enters an area with a "Beware of Dog" sign without permission and is bitten, they are considered to be trespassing in a prohibited area and the owner wouldn't be held liable. Even if they were not trespassing, if there is a sign or other warning (such as the owner tells them a dog is not friendly) the owner is likely to not be held liable because the person has "assumed the risk" of injury.
Although Bianca might be more likely to lick someone to death than anything else, she does create an uproar if someone comes too close to the house/yard without being invited (until I greet them or let them in, then she wants to be their friend). I don't know what she would do if someone actually entered without invitation because no one has ever tried it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I know some states (like Oklahoma) a sign like that indicates you are aware you have an aggressive or dangerous dog and you are advertising. Stupid I know. 

I took my beware of dog sign down when I lived in OK in the 90's and I have always been afraid of putting one up in other places I have lived.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know some states have it that way. I think it is pretty stupid too. It's good to know what the law is in your area. Like here in Illinois it is actually better to have a sign, because it is warning someone that there is a dog that might bite. If they ignore the sign that is not the dog owner's fault.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We just have a sign that says "Dog on Premises"

I want to order this one:









http://www.dogsigns.com/categories/German_Shepherd/order_forms/ys12.html

and have it say "Mandalays Bay"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I like that one! Mandalay's Bay - that is great!!


----------

